# Lopi Berkshire burner shuts off



## Adk Propane (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi.  We just bought this stove (love it in general) and had it professionally installed running LP.  It's been cool so we've been running it steadily downstairs to heat the whole house.  Periodically, however, it just shuts itself off (usually after 4 or 5 hours.)  I am not using the thermostat on the remote... just on via remote.  I switched to continuous on pilot to see if the pilot stays on when the burner goes off and it does so I assume there is no gas interruption issue plus everything hot in the house uses propane with no problems.  Is there some kind of safety that shuts this thing off after a certain amount of time in case you forget about it?  I see no documentation on that if there is.  Any ideas.  The unit is brand new.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like it may be switching off via the high heat switch. If you leave it alone, does it eventually come back on?


----------



## Adk Propane (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, it always comes on again as soon as I notice it is off.  I've never actually been in the room when it shut off.  I know the remote will shut it off when it senses 99 degrees but it is no where near that.... maybe upper 70's at times in the room.  Does the stove itself have a high heat cutoff not through the remote?


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

When you say it shuts off, do you mean the gas flame or the blower fan? If the flame, check to see if it is in the Timer mode on the remote.


----------



## Adk Propane (Sep 23, 2013)

The gas flame.  The fan cycles on and off sometimes but I know that's normal.  There is no timer mode on the remote.  I only have the basic remote which can work via thermostat or manually.  Maybe I'll take the remote out of the equation and just turn it on via the switch and see if it still does it.  Love your quotes by the way.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Is the Comfort Control on? That will vary the flame. Otherwise try it totally manually.


----------



## Adk Propane (Sep 23, 2013)

The comfort control was on the first time it did it and I turned it off.  It has still done it without it being on.


----------



## Adk Propane (Sep 23, 2013)

begreen said:


> Is the Comfort Control on? That will vary the flame. Otherwise try it totally manually.


The comfort control is actually another issue.  I've got a lot of sooting when I use Comfort Control even with the intake vents wide open.  I have to cut the flames way back to use comfort control which kind of defeats the purpose.  I can run it wide open without comfort control without sooting.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 24, 2013)

Adk Propane said:


> The comfort control is actually another issue.  I've got a lot of sooting when I use Comfort Control even with the intake vents wide open.  I have to cut the flames way back to use comfort control which kind of defeats the purpose.  I can run it wide open without comfort control without sooting.



Sooting is a whole nother (aeration) problem. Check your log set up. You may have one too close to the pilot assembly. If you do, the thermopile gets too hot & the millivolt generation becomes erratic or stops completely, shutting the gas flow down. Thermopiles work on a temperature differential between the top & the bottom & if the entire thing gets hot, it'll shut the burner off. Once it cools down to a certain point, the millivolt generation will start again. The magnets in the valve will open & allow the gas to flow to the burner. It may just be that the t-pile is ready to sh*t the bed...


----------



## Adk Propane (Sep 24, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Sooting is a whole nother (aeration) problem. Check your log set up. You may have one too close to the pilot assembly. If you do, the thermopile gets too hot & the millivolt generation becomes erratic or stops completely, shutting the gas flow down. Thermopiles work on a temperature differential between the top & the bottom & if the entire thing gets hot, it'll shut the burner off. Once it cools down to a certain point, the millivolt generation will start again. The magnets in the valve will open & allow the gas to flow to the burner. It may just be that the t-pile is ready to sh*t the bed...


Thanks for the ideas.  I think you're onto something with the thermopile.  I am also having trouble starting the pilot in "green" mode where the pilot shuts off and restarts.  It takes it 3 or 4 times to stay on.  The pilot lights right away but it (the thermopile) apparently doesn't know it's been lit because it shuts it off a few seconds later then tries to restart it.  I sooted things up pretty badly trying to use the comfort control before it was adjusted properly and didn't thoroughly clean things out (just the window.)  Maybe if I clean the thermopile and everything else real well, my problems will go away.  Thanks again.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 24, 2013)

If you're still getting sooting, check your air shutter setting. Too little air will lead to soot & generally it is more pronounced with LP. Refer to the aeration or air shutter section in your manual...Adjust your air shutter to full open & if the flames are too blue, close it in 1/8" increments until they are aesthetically pleasing to your eye. If the flames get to the point of being orangey with dark tips, open the air shutter, again in 1/8" increments until the flames turn yellow. Lock the screw & leave it alone. Chances are you will NEVER have to adjust it again...


----------

